# Nitto NT-01 opinions?



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Got this month's issue of GRM and was poking through it.. They said it gives up a couple percent in times over hoosies and Kooks, but less treadwear and doesn't overheat too badly like Azenis..

I'm looking for a good road course/DE day type tire that will last a while and not chew up the outer sidewall. Hopefully I'll be able to use them for both my 240 and the Maxima when I get it running again.

the big problem I have with the Maxima it that it's HEAVY and simply too much car for the front tires. even with tons of neg camber on the front end and 50-60psi in the tires, it still rolls over the sidewalls on the front tires and chews them off. After a couple really hard laps on them, they'd also overheat and get greasy..
(that was my experience with Toyo RA-1, Kumho MX, and a pile of other street tires like the 712 and S02)..

I read the article on the NT-01 where Kojima and some others were playing with them at a press day basically and Kojima mentioned intentionally trying to overheat them and couldn't do it.. SE-Rs and Skylines were both mentioned in the article.. I figure if they can handle both of those cars, then they ought to work with both my Maxima and 240..

Thoughts?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Heh.. 50 views and not one reply.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Heh.. 50 views and not one reply.


Give us some time. They're brand new tyres.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I know... I was hoping Kojima would chime in quickly since I mentioned his name. 

It'll be a while (weeks, maybe months) before it's time for more track tires, but I'd like to get some input on them before I buy another set of street tires because I don't like what's out there otherwise.


----------

